# Other Forums



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Now I remember so well why I started Outbackers.com. I'm a member of several other forums and tonight I decided to see what was going on at the old stomping grounds. Man what a surprise, it was like going to a Pit Bull Fight







nothing civil at all could be said







. There was no type of Admin or Moderator intervention in the whole mess and needless to say there were a lot of bad feelings and even a business hurt over the whole mess. I am VERY HAPPY to say we have a really great group of folks here and I'm not going back to that other mess again. I will say this, If I ever see any thing like that here the IP Address of the person will be blocked at the server, in other words totally cut off. I'm proud to be among-st great folks, keep on Outbacking









Vern


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Vern I'd agree, I greatly appreciate the folks here and the civility. One of the other BIG boards just gets nasty after a while. Thanks for the forum. If you never need to pass around the hat to help out please let me know.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Gotta agree whole heartedly Vern. I'm a moderator on a busy car enthusiast board and we are kung-fu fighting to keep the peace most of the time. It's a pleasure to come here and enjoy the friendly and helpfull people who are in virtually no need of moderating


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Amen sister!! The free flow of info and opinion without hurtfulness is great.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Vern...

As a MODERATOR, I haven't had to step on anyone yet. I fully expect it, but it just doesn't happen. With the advent of new members each day, the day will come I'm sure. So far, everyone is being just great!

Thanks to everyone for being helpful, civil, and sharing.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

GREAT PLACE!!! I enjoy looking and reading at what others have without having to listen ILL attitudes towards others. Great column. Keep up the good work Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I have to agree that this is a great forum. On some, it seems folks don't say anything unless it is negative. They bash businesses, other members, trailer brands etc. Keep up the good work!

Karen, John, Bo & Tristan (the collies)
28RLS


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Some people just don't seem to be able to moderate themselves









I really like what I have been able to see of this forum and appreciate the fact that it is moderated.







Thanks Vern!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

> By the way...if Vern38 is the founder, who is member #1?


#1 is Outbacke the default Admin account setup by yours truly vern38







I guess you could say we are the same person...







Thanks for the kind words Paul and keep on Outbacking...

Vern


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Just got to throw my 2 cents in as well. I been haunting this site now for a month and it's been a real pleasure. Has the same warm feeling of being in a friendly campground.

To Vern and all the moderators, many thanks. You all do a great job and provide a wonderful forum for us to share our stories and ideas. Keep up the good work and if we can ever be of any help please let us know.

Greg


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks to everyone. It is like one big friendly and helpful campground!
I look forward to see all the posts everyday. Sometimes, more often than I should!


----------



## Gowin7 (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for everyones hard work in making this site possible.

I am really impressed at the professionalism and hospitality.

I have yet to purchase my Outback 26RS







.

I can say because of the feedback I have seen, I have made my mind up to purchase one this next year.

Thanks again especially to Vern38! - Nice Job


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome Gowin7, and you'll love the 26RS.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Go!
Looks like another firefighter among us! (We love 'dem ffs!)







Get your order in early...looks like there may be a 12 week wait at some dealers!


----------



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes you guys are right in with other forums. I really like this one helpfull not critical
Sometimes people think they can just say anything because there on the net and hide behind there comp. My wife and were just looking for place to talk with other rv owners and mabey learn something. We allready have gotten great Ideals for new mods. And we've only had our camper 2 weeks








Thanks I hope things stay as great as they are now.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

TennTravelers I couldn't agree more the sense of community is what makes the Outbackers so much fun and keeps me coming back daily.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I too, have always enjoyed our forum. I have always felt we have had a "family atomsphere". But I guess families do have difference of opinions. From now on, I will keep my opinions to myself about campgrounds I think are wonderful. I understand there are many different campgrounds to suit all different needs. Just didn't think I would be "put down" for my opinion.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> I too, have always enjoyed our forum. I have always felt we have had a "family atomsphere". But I guess families do have difference of opinions. From now on, I will keep my opinions to myself about campgrounds I think are wonderful. I understand there are many different campgrounds to suit all different needs. Just didn't think I would be "put down" for my opinion.
> [snapback]17470[/snapback]​


Golden - Had not seen many put downs, sorry to hear about you being flamed. I looked to see what was said but could not find it. How long ago did it happen?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I didnâ€™t see the post either. Could you post a link to where it is please? I'd like to see what it said and who it was.

Vern


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Vern,
I sent you a PM.

Thanks! sunny


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Ah, don't let em get you down Beth... We're bound to get a few bad apples in here occassionally with all of the advertising we do in the "other forums". I'd take your advise on a campground any day of the year.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, Golden Mom, hope it doesn't mean you won't feel at home here. I must have missed it too (hard to believe since I read nearly everything). I'm sorry if there was something that was adverse.

We all need to police ourselves - I'm as guilty as the next guy when it comes to being a little too relaxed about comments. Sometimes the 'at home' feeling of this forum leads me to be a little too casual in my posts. I've lately tried to restrain myself from hijacking and too many wisecracks - yeah, probably need to watch it even more.

I've noticed a reduced number of posts from the ladies on the site and if there is a reason for it, please let Vern or a moderator know so they can straighten it out. I would be embarrassed to find it was something I had posted, I'm sure a lot of us feel that way - we want to maintain this as open as possible and if anyone ever feels uncomfortable I hope they feel that they can speak up.

This site is way too rare to spoil. One of a kind - we are just lucky it deals with Outbacks!

Brian


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for picking my feelings back up and putting me back on the track. 
You guys are the best!









It wasn't a bad incident but it did rub me the wrong way. I've poured out my feelings to Vern. I'm sure he will make it all better..









BBB: No reason specifically for not posting more. I absolutely know nothing about TV's or any extensive mod's. And really don't want to learn. That's DH's dept. I can post about campgrounds....














, and just love to talk about PETS. And just other general info. that may apply. So everything is okay here.

Thanks sunny


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

GoldenMom,

I missed it too and I read quite a few threads. (Don't add to many as I don't know much about the subjects, but do like to read them).

Don't let anyone's post get you down.

Keep listenin' and postin'

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Got ya covered GoldenMom







Everyone don't be afraid to use the *Report *button at the bottom of a post or email me or a moderator. We all want to keep this a happy Outbacking family...

Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Goldy....'let me at 'em!'

I didn't see the post yet either. I've been cramming for my National Registry test (EMT Refresher), and have been stuck at work for days.

I hope everything is better, but if not, you can always talk with me. That's what I'm here for...a friendly ear to listen.

That goes for everyone.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Like wise... Didn't see it and terribly sorry for the oversight. Like Vern said "don't anyone hesitate to use the report button". We want to be nice and kind here. Not much is accomplished if we go to the dark side.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow Golden, sorry to hear that you felt bad about something that was posted. I seemed to have missed it also.

I want to thank all of you for deeply confirming what I thought all along...that this bunch of moderators and members are the BEST!

I haven't posted as much lately because I also don't know about TV's, mechanics and such. Ok, i'll admit that it is also because a "friend" of mine told me that i'm "such a BOY!" when I mentioned the truck that I wanted... That offended me so much that I actually slowed down on the forum, stopped talking to my hubby about "man" stuff and started making sure that I put in the effort to "be a girl" again.

BTW-don't get me wrong...Boys are NOT bad (yeehaw







!), I just wanted to make sure that everyone remembered that I was/am still a woman!!!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I echo JollyMon's post. "Lemme at um". I didn't see the post, but there's no room for that hear. I WOULD like to say that I don't always speak with total 'political correctness'. I also think that so much is lost in conversation if you can't hear tone of voice or see facial expressions. Something said in a 'tongue in cheek' manner can be taken in a way completely opposite of what was intended. If any of you ever feel that I have offended you, PLEASE, let me know. Politely, of course. I assure all of you good folks in hear that I don't set out to offend others (unless I pop over to the "other forum" to stir it up a little).









rennerbee, 
Don't worry about what your 'friend' said. I feel quite blessed that I married a woman that LOVES big Ford trucks and doesn't care who knows. I think of her as my "Mocho Little Bride". shy


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Golden Mom:
Sorry about the less than fun experience you had. I missed it too, as I've been out of state caring for my mother who had emergency surgery. (She is much better now and I'm home and back at work). Hey, I love to talk about my pets as well! I still can't figure out how to post pictures no matter how many times I read the instructions.







I don't really have a web site where I can put my pictures in order to get a url address - I think that is the problem.

I don't post as much as most of the 'guys' as my husband and I aren't much on mods - changing a light bulb at our house is considered dangerous work! We are really happy with our Outback as-is and maybe that also takes away the urge to mod. The main mod I would like is something on the shower to keep the water in. I know I saw a picture of some plastic shields, and that is the one mod we may attempt. I am in awe of what you guys can accomplish!

I read about everything and laugh out loud at so many of the posts! That blow dryer had me howling!

I've given up on that "other" place as it seems to be riddled with bad attitudes. But, I love Outbackers.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow, this is like some kind of group hug we have going here. Just for a couple yuks why don't we post this thread back "over there" & see what kind of response we get?







I think it might be quite humorous. I wonder what they will think of Outbackers then?

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack here.

TM4


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

BBB...nice group hug.

ND<~~~~getting warm fuzzies. (maybe it's just above freezing!)


----------

